# I found a squeaker in Toronto !! Terry W or anyone can you help?



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

To Terry Whatley or others,

Its been awhile since I rescued a bird but apparently this squeaker was wandering down a very busy main st just outside where I live....
My son took him to our very large roof deck and I realized that he is indeed a squeaker.. Not sure how old but small and fully feathered.
He is in a temporary cage that is too small with seeds in a lid, a tiny ramekin with water and the cage has a heating pad set to low under one side.....He is on his belly now (after about 10 minutes of standing) and every once in awhile squeaks!
He seems ok, but I wanted to give him some time to warm up before I started poking and prodding him. I did check his crop and there is a bit of something there but not much.

If he does not pick up on the seeds, should I feed him Kaytee exact and if so how do I do it? I do have small syringes with a wider opening than usual 

Now if I can get him to eat and he seems ok (no injuries etc) then what?
It is freezing here btw

Any suggestions? 
A rehabber in Toronto?

Thanks in advance,
Maureen


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

For the time being just follow Cindy's "basic steps".

If he looks as if he will be releasable eventually, there is a place that Mary used to take her rescues to. I will try to find out which it was.

Cynthia


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Maureen,

First of all I hope the bird is inside and not outside in the cold. If it is, please get it inside as soon as possible. If you can not bring it in, tell us where you are at generally so we can have a member contact you ASAP.

He does not need a cage, a box, like a copy paper box with a lid will do. It does not sound like he wants to fly. If you can post a photo that would help.

Do not get into a rush to feed him, he is likely suffering from hypothermia right now and needs to warm up. If you have some Pedialyte, or if you know how to make up an isotonic solution, try to get 2 cc into him with an eye dropper. Put the dropper back down into his throat, over the tongue, and avoid the windpipe which runs down the right side of the neck. If you put your thumb there you can feel it. Keep water and fluid out of it. Give him at least 3 hours on the heating pad to come around. Turn it up, put a light towel on it and make certain he has room to crawl off if need be.

There is a sticky on the forum board about forcefeeding. Basically you need a 50-50 mixture of KayTee Exact and applesauce, in mixture about the consistency of toothpaste. The syringe needs a tube at least 1 1/2 inches long so you do not put food down the windpipe by accident. If that happens you will likely kill it. If you go to the hardware store and ask them for electrical heat shrink tubing they will sell you a little bag of rubber tubes about 4 inches long and 1/8 or so in diameter. If you stretch one of these over your syringe barrel, cut it off about 2 inches long, and stick it on with crazy glue you are in business. Load your syringe with warm KayTee, insert tube carefully and make certain it is not in the windpipe and inject. Try to get 10cc in in one feeding, that is usually about two syringe fulls.

Report back please and let us know how it is going.


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks,

I am in Toronto and I can be reached easily if someone wants to get in touch with me
This guy looks to be about a month old according to a few pics I saw already
He is indoors and resting.....not sure about the one wing though but will look later after he has warmed up
I have a digital camera, that is not a problem but if you want to know what he looks like.......there is already a photo on another thread (from portugal) that looks exactly where this guy is
in age that is

He is resting but will look at me.....
When he was outside , he was pecking around so he seems interested in seeds but seems to be at that dumb stage
(I have a dove and a sparrow both rescues )

I have never tube fed btw......Is the windpipe that far down that I could not get a syringe in past it?
Hmmmmm 
Ok, I will have to digest what has been posted and get back to you

How do you post a pic btw?

Maureen


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maureen F. said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I am in Toronto and I can be reached easily if someone wants to get in touch with me
> This guy looks to be about a month old according to a few pics I saw already
> ...



The easiet way to post a picture is create an album. That way there is no resizing and what not......just click on your User CP up at the top left of the page and you'll see where to create an album.

Just FYI.........I've hand raised a few babies and I've never tube fed either. Scares me to even think about it. I just use a syringe, squirt a little in their mouth and let them swallow. For me, personally, that's easier.....a little more time consuming I guess, but I don't have to worry about killing the bird. And if your little one will peck at and eat seeds, you won't have to hand feed but a few times.


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> The easiet way to post a picture is create an album. That way there is no resizing and what not......just click on your User CP up at the top left of the page and you'll see where to create an album.
> 
> Just FYI.........I've hand raised a few babies and I've never tube fed either. Scares me to even think about it. I just use a syringe, squirt a little in their mouth and let them swallow. For me, personally, that's easier.....a little more time consuming I guess, but I don't have to worry about killing the bird. And if your little one will peck at and eat seeds, you won't have to hand feed but a few times.


Thanks , it does scare me LOL . I guess it would be ok if I did this all the time but I don't
The babe has gotten up and changed position but has not chosen to check out the seeds or water 
I bumped up the heat a bit for awhile and will let it warm up more...then give it a check to see its status a bit better and possibly move it into a box instead of this finch cage (which would fit 3 of him to give you an idea)
He is just looking around and staying on his belly

I need dear Hubby to go and get some Kaytee but that won't be until this evening.....It is 4:31 pm here in Toronto, so it is starting to get darker

Should I try to feed him the kaytee mix tonight or wait until morning? 

Have yet to take any pics yet.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maureen F. said:


> Thanks , it does scare me LOL . I guess it would be ok if I did this all the time but I don't
> The babe has gotten up and changed position but has not chosen to check out the seeds or water
> I bumped up the heat a bit for awhile and will let it warm up more...then give it a check to see its status a bit better and possibly move it into a box instead of this finch cage (which would fit 3 of him to give you an idea)
> He is just looking around and staying on his belly
> ...



Try pecking the seeds with your finger.......even pop a few in his mouth so if he's never seen a seed before, he'll know that he CAN eat it.........LOL......I personally would feed him Kaytee at least once tonight......tomorrow is a long way off........


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Try pecking the seeds with your finger.......even pop a few in his mouth so if he's never seen a seed before, he'll know that he CAN eat it.........LOL......I personally would feed him Kaytee at least once tonight......tomorrow is a long way off........


Thanks Renee !!

Hubby is off to get Kaytee and applesauce....I got him to stand up and then tried to get him interested in seeds and even tried to get one in his beak but he won't open up so I have a feeling that when it comes time to give him the Kaytee mix, I may have to force it open....Now I have only had to do that with a Starling nestling....Is it any different with a squeaker?
With the Starling.....I inserted my nail and sorta pried the beak open which worked

He feels warm now at least !

If anyone in Toronto can assist me, it would be welcome!
:~)

Maureen


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maureen F. said:


> Thanks Renee !!
> 
> Hubby is off to get Kaytee and applesauce....I got him to stand up and then tried to get him interested in seeds and even tried to get one in his beak but he won't open up so I have a feeling that when it comes time to give him the Kaytee mix, I may have to force it open....Now I have only had to do that with a Starling nestling....Is it any different with a squeaker?
> With the Starling.....I inserted my nail and sorta pried the beak open which worked
> ...


Yea, he's not going to open his mouth.....you'll have to do that. I guess that ONE reason people tube feed, because you don't have to constantly open their mouth.........just one time. Baby pigeons don't gape like other birds.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Maureen,

Yes, it is no picnic forcefeeding, for you or the bird. But if it comes down to that, first see if he will drink. Offer an open cup and rub a little water along the side of the beak.Offer canola seed or birdseed, tap with the finger see if he takes interest. 

Otherwise, take his head in the palm of your left hand (if right handed) with your fingers along side the left side of the beak and thumb on the right side. Stick the thumb nail in, pry the beak open, stick some of your forefinger into the gap to keep it open and insert syringe. Your thumb will be right along the right side of the neck and you should be able to feel the windpipe. If you insert the tube of the syringe straight back into the back of the mouth you should be able to avoid it. If the bird starts to gag and gasp for air, you are in the windpipe, try again. Actually it is easier than it sounds, just don't throw or squirt water or food into the bird's open mouth.

You will do just fine; don't worry!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Maureen! 

Thanks so much to your family for assisting this young pigeon. Here's a couple of Toronto links: 

http://www.torontohumanesociety.com/programs/wildliferehab.asp

http://www.torontowildlifecentre.com/pages/contact/contact.html

We do have a couple of members in the Toronto area, but I honestly don't know if they are still available to help with rescued pigeons.

You've gotten great info already, and I'm quite sure you will do just fine with the squeaker.

I'll check back in as I can today (am at work right now).

Terry


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

Grimaldy said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> Yes, it is no picnic forcefeeding, for you or the bird. But if it comes down to that, first see if he will drink. Offer an open cup and rub a little water along the side of the beak.Offer canola seed or birdseed, tap with the finger see if he takes interest.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I needed that.......I am grateful that there are people out there like you guys AND that I actually have rescued/raised a few birds from nestling status..first a sparrow, then a Starling and now a pidge ..

When he was outside because i feed the local flock , he suddenly saw a few adults and started running after them and squeaking but also pecking the ground but just did not seem to get it quite plus he was overwhelmed by the big pidges (which is why my son brought him to to the roof in the first place) (long story as to why I got stuck feeding a flock of pidges....started out with a bird feeder and I got sucked in ) 

So I know he is at the point of feeding on his own but 

He seems to have warmed up because he moved off of the heating pad spot and is sleeping

Will let you know if I am sucessful at feeding him and thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Maureen!
> 
> Thanks so much to your family for assisting this young pigeon. Here's a couple of Toronto links:
> 
> ...


Hey Terry !! Nice to hear from you!
Sorry I have not been around, had quite a few health issues, etc
The Toronto Humane society will help I am sure and so will the Toronto wildlife centre I think

If there are any Toronto members that you can think of, that might be interested, I would be grateful....I have such a full plate nowadays ....If my Husband was not such a sucker for wildlife it would be impossible!

I can soft release him later if needed here btw

Thanks Terry!

Maureen


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maureen ...you don't actually need to put any tube down the bird's throat, in fact I wouldn't recommend it unless you have been given hands on direction.
You only need to open the beak and put a pea size amount of formula at the back of the throat. This will take a while but once the bird gets the hang of it and you do too, you will be able to slowly release the formula from the syringe and the baby will gulp it.
You are welcome to call me and I will talk you through it if you want. I will private message you my number.


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

Charis said:


> Maureen ...you don't actually need to put any tube down the bird's throat, in fact I wouldn't recommend it unless you have been given hands on direction.
> You only need to open the beak and put a pea size amount of formula at the back of the throat. This will take a while but once the bird gets the hang of it and you do too, you will be able to slowly release the formula from the syringe and the baby will gulp it.
> You are welcome to call me and I will talk you through it if you want. I will private message you my number.


He was fed approximately 10 cc's of the mix
We checked him afterwards as he had a tiny bit of blood on the bottom of the cage and it appears that he has a lump where the tarsus meets the toes, on the inside of the leg. Not sure if it is an old wound or other condition.

If I take him to a wildlife centre that does pidges, do you think they will actually look after him and treat his injury or condition?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

I created an album and uploaded some pics of the squeaker and his foot with the bump
Hopefully there is still someone in Toronto willing to help pidges. I can assist to a degree if there is Vet help needed 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maureen F. said:


> He was fed approximately 10 cc's of the mix
> We checked him afterwards as he had a tiny bit of blood on the bottom of the cage and it appears that he has a lump where the tarsus meets the toes, on the inside of the leg. Not sure if it is an old wound or other condition.
> 
> If I take him to a wildlife centre that does pidges, do you think they will actually look after him and treat his injury or condition?
> ...


Don't know what to say about the injury. A picture would be good. Didn't see it when you first got the bird?
As far as taking it to a wildlife center.........I have no idea what to tell you. The only rehabbers I know are the ones here at PT and a couple of locals and I KNOW they would take care of him, but that doesn't help you one bit......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OOPS........just found your pictures. That bump don't look so good huh? Is that the only one?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What about Jazaroo? Is he in Toronto? I do have his phone number.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> What about Jazzaroo? Is he in Toronto? I do have his phone number.


Yep........CP says Toronto, CA.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just PM'd his phone number to Maureen.


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> OOPS........just found your pictures. That bump don't look so good huh? Is that the only one?



I phoned Ron a few times but he does not answer and does not have call answer
Will keep trying

Yes, its the only one....It looks like he has had it for awhile
Could it be abcessed? 
I feel that both the Humane Society and the Toronto wildlife centre would probably put him to sleep
So frustrating......If this was last year , I could have afforded to take him to my Vet no problem but now with this economic climate, business has been so poor that we are suffering big time
sigh
Thanks for all your help....I wish there were more pidge people here !!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Might be possible to reduce that one with antibiotics over a long period of time. Doxycycline would probably be my first choice. It's also very possible that it might require veterinary excision although you'd usually resort to that after some period of antibiotic treatment.

Pidgey


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

It looks like I am going to take him the the Toronto Wildlife Centre
I was told that there are other squeakers there right now and that they would not PTS him unless it was something very hard to deal with or very complicated.
I would be able to keep in touch and they promised not to PTS him until I had been contacted as I said I would be willing to pay for added Vet care if it was beyond what they were willing to do
Plus I called my Vet and she assured me that this was the case.....She won't do pro bono now because she was being inundated with wildlife, especially squirrels apparently

Thank you all for your wonderful help !!!
I truly appreciate it!
:~)

Maureen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hope it all goes well at the Wildlife Center, Maureen. That bump on the foot looks like some type of abscess to me as opposed to pox. If that is the case, then that's good news for the little pigeon! Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Maureen F. (Jul 8, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Hope it all goes well at the Wildlife Center, Maureen. That bump on the foot looks like some type of abscess to me as opposed to pox. If that is the case, then that's good news for the little pigeon! Please do keep us posted.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry, he was the 15th admited for 2009, I have his intake number and will let you know.
I hope it is an abscess.....it did not look like pox to me. They said that if it was treatable, then he would be indoors for about a month, first to treat him and plump him up, then indoor flight and gradually into an outdoor flight in which they keep them for a month. Then the jeuvies are released together as a small flock.

Thanks for all the assistance, thanks to everyone!

Maureen


----------

